# Solved: DPP 4.1 - No exif on jpeg upon conversion.



## eninja (Jan 18, 2015)

When I convert from Raw to Exif-Jpeg.
The resulting Jpeg does not have exif.

Am I missing something? or this is a bug?

Thanks.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: DPP 4.1 - No exif on jpeg upon conversion. *

Hi eninja. 
I haven't tried DPP 4.1 yet, (downloaded and installed when they added 7D support but not got aroundtuit yet) but many of the converters have a setting to strip exif on conversion to protect privacy on uploaded images. 

HTH. 
Cheers, Graham. 
Edit, removed duplicate quote. 



eninja said:


> When I convert from Raw to Exif-Jpeg.
> The resulting Jpeg does not have exif.
> 
> Am I missing something? or this is a bug?
> ...


----------



## lintoni (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: DPP 4.1 - No exif on jpeg upon conversion. *



eninja said:


> Wehen I convert from Raw to Exif-Jpeg.
> The resulting Jpeg does not have exif.
> 
> Am I missing something? or this is a bug?
> ...


I've just tried it with DPP 4.1.50.0 and the jpeg _does_ have EXIF info.


----------



## eninja (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: DPP 4.1 - No exif on jpeg upon conversion. *



lintoni said:


> eninja said:
> 
> 
> > Wehen I convert from Raw to Exif-Jpeg.
> ...



If it is so. I wonder what could be the culprit. 
The hardest thing I could try is re-install DPP 4.1.5.

I will do and update.


----------



## eninja (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: DPP 4.1 - No exif on jpeg upon conversion. *

Thanks. I found the culprit.
Shooting info Setting: was set to remove all shooting info.

My mistake, but honestly I found canon software menu not so understandably organized.


----------

